# My boy The Mighty Zeus



## TheMightyZeus (Oct 23, 2012)

Two months old















DFFD


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

He's a cute puppy.


----------



## TheMightyZeus (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you! Can't wait for him to get big


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow! I'm in love! He is adorable. And those ears are so awesome!!


----------



## Savai (Sep 18, 2012)

Good looking puppy! I'm sure he'd have fun with my pup, Hades! Lol.


----------



## TheMightyZeus (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Ames!!
Savai, I'm sure he would! Lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

awwww! hes a cutie


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

aww he is very cute


----------



## TheMightyZeus (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Aw he's adorable  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## TheMightyZeus (Oct 23, 2012)

You have a pretty girl there too Mila 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

Hes soo CUTE!


----------



## TheMightyZeus (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

He's a cute puppy.


----------



## TheMightyZeus (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! I love my boy!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheMightyZeus (Oct 23, 2012)

Got him chewing his bone









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheMightyZeus (Oct 23, 2012)

Had to crate him while I hit the gym

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

He looks comfy is His Crate


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

He's sooooo adorable. I would please like to hug him.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheMightyZeus (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Mila mommyx10, he loves his crate. I give him free roam of the house and he'll go lay there. He's a good pup 

Pibble lover, you can hug him whenever 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Awww thanks!!! <3

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheMightyZeus (Oct 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

:-D

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

TheMightyZeus said:


> Hi Mila mommyx10, he loves his crate. I give him free roam of the house and he'll go lay there. He's a good pup
> 
> Pibble lover, you can hug him whenever
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


My Mila has her crate like a queen lol she has a soft pillow , with blankets . I have her two bed but she tore them . She sleeps with my at night and lays on her rug


----------

